# االاقسام العامة > المنبر الاسلامي >  >  خير شفيع

## سوباوى

*حينما وصل النبي إلى سدرة المنتهي وأوحي إليه ربه يا محمد أرفع رأسك وسل تٌعط 
 قال يارب أنك عذبت قوما بالخسف وقوما بالمسخ فماذا أنت فاعل بإمتي ؟
 قال الله تعالى : (أنزل عليهم رحمتي، وأبدل سيئاتهم حسنات، ومن دعاني أجبته، 
ومن سألني أعطيته، ومن توكل علي كفيته، وأستر على العصاه منهم في الدنيا، وأشفعك فيهم في الأخرة، . .
 يا محمد إذا كنت أنا الرحيم وأنت الشفيع، فكيف تضيع أمتك بين الرحيم والشفيع)
 "سبحانك يارب ما أعظمك وما أرحمك"
 (آشهد آن لآ آله آلا آلله وأشهد آن محمدآ رسول آلله) ..
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*جزيت خيرا الحبيب سوباوي

*

----------


## محمد حسين سيد عثمان

*سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته . اللهم صلي علي محمد  وعلي آل محمد كما صليت علي إبراهيم وعلي آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد. وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد كما باركت علي ابراهيم وعلي آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد .               شكرا الأخ سوباوي
*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

جزيت خيرا الحبيب سوباوي




وجزاك كسلاوى منور
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد حسين سيد عثمان
					

سبحان الله وبحمده عدد خلقه ورضا نفسه وزنة عرشه ومداد كلماته . اللهم صلي علي محمد  وعلي آل محمد كما صليت علي إبراهيم وعلي آل ابراهيم إنك حميد مجيد. وبارك علي محمد وعلي آل محمد كما باركت علي ابراهيم وعلي آل ابراهيم في العالمين انك حميد مجيد .               شكرا الأخ سوباوي



حباب محمد حسين منور
                        	*

----------


## ابو همام

*جزاك  الله  خير
                        	*

----------


## mohammed saif

*بارك الله  فيك  وجزاك الله كل خير 
*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ابو همام
					

جزاك  الله  خير



وجزاك ابو همام
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة mohammed saif
					

بارك الله  فيك  وجزاك الله كل خير 



وجزاك محمد سيف
                        	*

----------


## الأبيض ضميرك

*بارك الله فيك ومشكور على التذكره يا سوباوى
*

----------


## Jazrawy

*جزاك  الله  خير  يا سوباوي
                        	*

----------


## مرتضي دياب

*(آشهد آن لآ آله آلا آلله وأشهد آن محمدآ رسول آلله) .

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير 

*

----------


## اينرامو

*شوف روح الدين الاسلامى !! والله اتمنيت البوست بتاعك دا يكون فاتح فى نفس اللحظة دى للدنيا كلها .
*

----------


## الدسكو

*صلى الله عليه وسلم
                        	*

----------


## سامرين

*اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي حبيبي وشفيعي محمد بن عبد الله صلاة تفوق ذرات الرمال وحصي الجبال
وجزاك الله خيرا اخ سوباوي
                        	*

----------


## صديق بلول

*ما أكرمك يا رب
الحمد لله الذي جعلنا من أمة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم
*

----------


## الدلميت

*جزيت خيرا اخي سوباوي
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الأبيض ضميرك
					

بارك الله فيك ومشكور على التذكره يا سوباوى



ويبارك فيك الابيض صميرك
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة جزراوي و افتخر
					

جزاك  الله  خير  يا سوباوي



وجزاك جزراوى وافتخر
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مرتضي دياب
					

(آشهد آن لآ آله آلا آلله وأشهد آن محمدآ رسول آلله) .

جزاك الله عنا كل الخير 




وجزاك مرتضى دياب
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة اينرامو
					

شوف روح الدين الاسلامى !! والله اتمنيت البوست بتاعك دا يكون فاتح فى نفس اللحظة دى للدنيا كلها .



الله يكرمك انرامو
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدسكو
					

صلى الله عليه وسلم



اللف صلاه وسلام عليه مشكور يا دسكو
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة سامرين
					

اللهم صل وسلم وبارك علي حبيبي وشفيعي محمد بن عبد الله صلاة تفوق ذرات الرمال وحصي الجبال
وجزاك الله خيرا اخ سوباوي



صل الله عليه وسلم وجزاك اخت سامرين
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة صديق بلول
					

ما أكرمك يا رب
الحمد لله الذي جعلنا من أمة نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم



عليه افضل الصلوات واتم التسليم منور صديق بلول
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الدلميت
					

جزيت خيرا اخي سوباوي



وجزاك اخ الدلميت
                        	*

----------


## sara saif

*رسولنا رسول الرحمة والهدي -- علية افضل الصلاة والسلام -- وربنا يرزقنا شفاعتة يوم القيامة اان شاءالله -- كتر خيرك كثير 

*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة sara saif
					

رسولنا رسول الرحمة والهدي -- علية افضل الصلاة والسلام -- وربنا يرزقنا شفاعتة يوم القيامة اان شاءالله -- كتر خيرك كثير 



اللهم آمين وكتر خيرك انت كمان اخت ساره
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*اشهد ان لااله الله وان محمد رسول الله.مشكور ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## مريخي للابد

*اشهد ان لااله الله وان محمد رسول الله.مشكور ياصفوة
                        	*

----------


## سوباوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي للابد
					

اشهد ان لااله الله وان محمد رسول الله.مشكور ياصفوة



مريخى للابد تسلم يا حبيب
                        	*

----------

